# Spotted Lake Osoyoos in British Columbia, Canada



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting lake here in British Columbia, Canada...much nicer than taking our Epsom Salts baths at home. :bath:http://www.kuriositas.com/2014/06/the-spotted-lake-of-osoyoos.html

​


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting.  Long way to go for a bath.


----------



## Ina (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't see anyone putting their footsies in that lake? How small do it have to be to be called a pond? :dunno:


----------

